# Mira



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

This is Mira and she came from Romania but things have not worked out with one of my cats so have had to come to the hard decision to rehome her. She is a lovely friendly cat once she gets to know you but it won't take long. She sits on my lap and falls asleep and loves a stroke. She is neutered, microchipped, has a passport and is up to date with her vaccinations. She loves cat nip and within minutes of arriving here she was rubbing the pouches all over herself. I feel she would be best suited to a home as the only cat or with just one other cat. She does play with Betsy a lot. She will come with a contract and an adoption form from World of Animals will need to be filled out. Please feel free to ask any questions and she will make a lovely addition to the right home. It would be best she is rehomed quite near to me so she does not have to travel too far. Thanks for reading.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

couldn't the rescue you had her from help you out? i would have thought they could re-home her for you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is no way my thoughts on you fiji so please dont take my post to heart but i have to ask these questions.

1. Why is Scatchy not helping you with rehoming?

2. Will a home check be done?

3. Dont understand why Mira has to stay near you due to travel when it took her 3 days to get to you from Romania, is this because you want to keep a check on her or for another reason.

4. I take it Scatchy knows Mira is being rehomed.

I understand its hard to find space in foster care for any rescue cat but if this was one of my rescue's i would find the room to ensure the next owner was suitable. I just feel you have been left with this problem and nobody is helping you to find her a home.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Fiji I can't help, but just wanted to say I hope ur ok with everything you have going on. I'm a strong believer in 'everything happens for a reason'. It will all settle down for you soon.

PM me if you need to x


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> This is no way my thoughts on you fiji so please dont take my post to heart but i have to ask these questions.
> 
> 1. Why is Scatchy not helping you with rehoming?
> 
> ...


1. Scatchy is going to help and put some feelers out.

2. A home check will be done and a chat and adoption form with Scatchy to make sure she is happy.

3. Scatchy thought it would be easier if she was rehomed locally. I don't want to keep a check on Mira but would always be happy to hear news of her like Eric but that is not essential or why she has to be local to me.

4. Yes Scatchy does know Mira is going to be rehomed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great Fiji, thankyou for answering my concerns. xxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

kimberleyski said:


> Fiji I can't help, but just wanted to say I hope ur ok with everything you have going on. I'm a strong believer in 'everything happens for a reason'. It will all settle down for you soon.
> 
> PM me if you need to x


Thank you for your kind words. It is not easy but hopefully things will be happier for everyone in the end. I have not told Phoebe yet and do expect tears as Mira is her favourite.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thats great Fiji, thankyou for answering my concerns. xxx


No problem at all. I am happy to answer any questions. When I say local I don't just think Reading. I think within 2 hours but think Scotland, North Wales or Cornwall may be a bit far! I know you have a home in Devon for a cat so I would not rule it out if they were happy to come and collect her and it was a suitable home. I hope this helps.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will keep a listen out for you and Mira. xxx


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Thank you. x


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

Mira has now found a new home.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aw that's great news...is it everything you wanted xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good news for Mira, hope she settles into her new home. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. hope things will settle down now for you all


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Yes she is going to the person who I collected her with.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Does this mean you will still be able to see Mira, I hope so as i know you are going through a really tough time at the moment.

Hope Hattie will also calm down and use her litter tray once things have settled, must say i wouldnt want to be in your situation, its really hard form you.
Sending you hugs and hope you are not too upset. xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

I doubt I will see her again but the lady is lovely and we have kept in touch on Facebook so am sure I will get updates. Phoebe took it a bit hard and wanted to rehome Hattie instead but I have to take charge and do what I think is best. Hattie and Betsy get on really well so will just stick to the 2 now as I cannot cope with any more changes and I don't want to tip the balance again.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's a shame if you don't see her but like you say, at least you will probably get updates. lovely to hear she has a nice home to go to


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

I don't mind as long as I can get updates. I made a huge mistake letting Eric go but have to live with the consequences.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

With eric you did what was best for him, he is having a wonderful time over the fields. Sometimes our hearts rule our heads and its us that wants the cats to be happy, when we do have to think of where the cat will be happier.
Eric is happy with Sam as is Pudsey.
Although its hard you did chose the right home for Eric.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

I know and will be concentrating on Hattie and Betsy. I have my memories of Eric and nobody can take those away. I am leaving the forum though because I need a clean break and move on from the past week as it has been extremely hard and painful. CC you have my details to contact me if you want to and Kimberleyski I hope you get my message with my phone number.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad Mira has been rehomed. 
Sorry I only just got your message! It didn't pop up like they normally do x

Have replied now though x


----------

